# Tracheal collapse! Please help!



## joyee_21 (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App
My Borgy who just turned 2 last Oct. 13 was diagnosed last month to have tracheal collapse and I'm a little bit worried because the vet said if left untreated it could damage his heart. Vet gave him glucosamine to strengthen his trachea but I'd like to know what other measures I could take to ease the bouts of huffing and puffing of my poor baby. What other food supplements could I give him because I was told it would take a long time for glucosamine to take effect. Any suggestions would be greatly aopreciated


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

What is the case of tracheal collapse? I am quite surprised that this is not uncommon in Chihuahua!


----------



## joyee_21 (Oct 21, 2013)

Tracheal collapse happens when the wind pipe (trachea) collapses or closes leaving the poor dog with a honking or coughing sound. My Borgy's condition is genetic but some are caused by disease.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jiminy (Feb 28, 2013)

Jiminy has this as well genetically. Size factors I have read. I rescued a Pom that has this problem because they debarked him at the puppy mill. Buttheads


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor baby! I have nothing to contribute just that you are in my thoughts!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is a joint supplement I use on my kids. 

The Wholistic Pet

I use a lot of their products. Their probiotics, joint etc!


----------



## aaabt (Nov 12, 2013)

My chi gets this often :-(
Where could I get glucosamine? Does it have to me animal grade?


----------



## joyee_21 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you Angel. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joyee_21 (Oct 21, 2013)

aaabt said:


> My chi gets this often :-(
> Where could I get glucosamine? Does it have to me animal grade?


I've consulted 2 vets regarding glucosamine. Both said it doesn't have to be animal grade but I however have a hard time looking for its liquid form so I had to crush 100mg tab per once a day and incorporate it in Borgy's meal. Oh and I'm very happy to say that ever since my baby has lost weight and started the meds the bouts of being out of breath has decreased to once a day and sometimes none at all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

